# Gaggia Classic - Confused which years to buy!



## LozCoffee (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi coffee lovers! 🙂

I am a little confused about which year of Gaggia Classic to buy? I thought it was pre-2015 but I've just come across an article that says the Classic was good upto 2009 and the brand new one is better - however this is an affiliate website so would benefit if I bought a new one!!

Please could someone explain which years and why I should buy and also if you'd recommend getting the Rancilio Silvia over the Gaggia Classic?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Can't comment on the rancillio although I think the general consensus is it's a bit more 'pro', but in all honestly they're both small single boiler machines.

You want a classic from before 2015 (easiest was to identify is the badge, which reads "classic gaggia"). Phillips bought gaggia in 2015 and made a bunch of changes that made it worse. The newer 2019 onwards model which seems to have a few different names is also good, arguably bette in some ways. But of the 'older' bunch, it's the pre-2015 ones you want.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

There's several different versions of the Classic, there's the pre-2015 which is the one most people have, there's the 2015-2018 version which tbh is not well liked due to a downgrading of the internals, then lastly there's the 2019 onwards version which is also badged as the "Pro", due to it having an upgraded steam pipe assembly.
There's more detail available, but those are the high points, but if you're looking at buying one to make decent espresso with, I'd avoid the 2015-18 version, which is still available in some places as "new old stock" simply because it was so bad very few were sold, those sales figures were also the reason Gaggia backtracked and made the 2019 onwards machine.

I've not owned or used the Rancilio Silvia, so can't really comment, although they've got a good name and are popular. Might be a good move to post the same question on the Rancilio section and ask there as iirc there've been 6/7 different evolutions of that machine. HTH.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I have both a pre 2009 and post 2009 classic they work the same don't worry after 15 they are significantly different until 2019 in Europe (US and other markets are different)

The silvia has a bigger boiler and better for steaming milk both benefit from a PID there are several version of the Silvia think V6 is current and they are slightly different to earlier ones V1 have issues with elements in boilers. Are you looking new as well as used? A lot more classics for sale than silvias at least in the UK (Classic prices have gone nuts)


----------



## LozCoffee (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks very much for your replies 🙂
Hdav - I was looking for used but that was mainly due to reading the new Gaggia wasn't very good.

If I understand correctly, the Gaggia Classic Pro is the post 2019 and has an upgraded steam nozzle but in terms of coffee production is that same as the pre 2015 model. Is that right?


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

It's. And I have noticed a few second hand 'pros' for the price close to pre2015 versions. But you may need keep in mind, that there is a batch of Pro's with a group head issues.

Here is the link to that thread.


----------



## LozCoffee (Jan 14, 2021)

That's interesting, I'll try to avoid that. I've noticed you can buy a steam wand upgrade for £22 - does that effectively upgrade the original Classic to the Classic Pro?


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

The other possible issue with the Pros was a batch supplied around May/June 2020 with faulty motherboards - this affected mine. If you buy new from Gaggia Direct in the UK you should be getting a 3 year warranty, and they sorted my machine out very quickly.


----------



## LozCoffee (Jan 14, 2021)

Surprising there are these problems. I suppose the head is fairly cheap to solve but makes you feel wary!! I think I will start out with an used model and see how I get on 🙂


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

LozCoffee said:


> If I understand correctly, the Gaggia Classic Pro is the post 2019 and has an upgraded steam nozzle but in terms of coffee production is that same as the pre 2015 model. Is that right?


 Its not exactly the same as the pre 15 but has the features that were missing from the 16-18 models and some "improvements" changes like the unadjustable opv valve that is making @MrShades the spring king of coffee


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The thing between some of the really early Classics is that they had varying boiler powers. To be honest, a hundred watts here or there doesn't make a real difference you'd notice without a head to head comparison, and it's only a second or two in terms of getting up to steam temperature anyway. With the supply of older machines being so expensive anyway, just pick up what you can get, be it a used Pro, or an old machine. So long as it's not a 2015-2018 model, you're pretty well golden as any issues with either are reasonably easy to fix.


----------



## LozCoffee (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks for the info - much appreciatedf 😄


----------

